# Avatar sizes



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

Boarders,
Avatars should not be more than 150 x 150.  Check yours and reduce them accordingly please. 

Thanks,
SPB


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2005)

Done chief! I also resized all (I think) of those avatars that I am hosting.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 12, 2005)

How's mine? I have no control over that. I'm just a big guy. NOT. Its my guitar? Is it too big?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

John,
Yours is fine. Thanks Fred.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 12, 2005)

Scott, are you able to change mine from your site? Or am I able to change it somehow?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Boarders,
> Avatars should not be more than 150 x 150.  Check yours and reduce them accordingly please.
> 
> ...



I think mine is okay...it's 82 X 110...I think...maybe....???


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

I will resize yours Chris.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

In the process of changing mine, but it's pretty close to that size now. 200x149


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Ivan, yours is fine.

For others, if you host your own avatar, what you have to do is this:

1. Edit the size of the picture. There are many programs to do this: Fireworks, Photshop, any digital camera software that came with a digital camera, etc. Even Windows has a function for this

2. If possible, "lock" the ratio for the picture. That way, when you resize a pic with a 200 height to 150, it will automatically adjust your width to the proper size to keep the file looking normal (not squish or stretch it)

3. If you don't have a "lock" (such as in Windows function), then get a calculator out, do the ratio, and figure out what both numbers should be if the larger number is 150.

4. Resize, save and reupload.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

done


----------

